# Help! Rotting wood on underside



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

Hi, I just need some advice from you good folks out there. 
I've noticed that the coated plywood underside of my trusty Hymer B624 has developed a wet soft spot in one corner at the rear offside corner. The black paint is starting to peel off and it's soft and wet underneath.
I'm not really surprised as we had a leaking boiler early in the vans life and the water got into the structure. The floor in the garage was replaced a year or so ago because that was damp so I was half expecting it.
What I need to know if how important is the boarding underneath the van.? Is it structural or does it merely cover a steel chasis.? Is it easily replaced? Hope you can help.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm interested in the answer to this as well.

In the dropped down lower well of our garage water has leaked in through the door seal, pooled and rotted a small 4"x4" section of the floor.

I have dried it out with a heat lamp on the inside and underneath.

The thick black mastic paint on the underside has eroded too.

It is having its annual hab check in ten days time so hopefully will have it fixed.

We were sold a three year extended warranty two years ago and it has more than paid for itself already on the repair to the engine crankshaft pully.

This will be the icing on the cake!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Line it with chequer plate.

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The floor of the garage is covered with glued down vinyl.

The water got in through a gap and under the vinyl.

The vynyl join simply needs sealing properly after the wood is replaced.


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

Hello again.
The garage floor was replaced under warranty with chequerboard which is proving to be much more durable. So it's an interesting suggestion to use it on the outside. Has anyone one else done the same thing?


----------

